# Corrado 18s???



## Holtzy06 (Jul 25, 2002)

Is it possible to fit 18s on a corrado ? I havent seen it done.


----------



## VR6guy (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Corrado 18s??? (Holtzy06)*

Possible? Yes.
Sensible? No.
Check out Ajay's car in the Waterfest pics (ice grey violet with a body kit and hood scoop). He has fitted 19s







to his car.


----------



## SnakeGTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Corrado 18s??? (Holtzy06)*








those are 18's


----------



## Shinny_G60 (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: Corrado 18s??? (SnakeGTI)*

that car is fugly http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
-mike-


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Corrado 18s??? (Holtzy06)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is it possible to fit 18s on a corrado ? I havent seen it done.







[HR][/HR]​Yep it's possible, I've seen a couple Corrados around town with 18" wheels. Looks stunning, but 16's are a better size for the 'rados IMO.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Corrado 18s??? (Holtzy06)*

Work it baby, massage those fenders.
215/35-18
18X7.5 5-100/110 ET40 ASA JS5 179.00
18X7.5 5-100/112 ET35 ASA JS5 179.00
18X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI S5 189.00
18X7.5 5-100 ET35 MM AVIA 239.00
18X7.5 5-100 ET35 3PC SSR GT3 519.00
18X7.5 5-100 ET38 SSR GT1 S 399.00








For best service, contact me via phone or post on the W&T 
forum. E-mail messages will require a longer response time.


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Corrado 18s??? ([email protected])*

im thinking, if a corrado can do it with 19's then 18's is plenty possible


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Corrado 18s??? (BLUE NRG)*

19's








What tire size?
Lets see your 18 & 19" (not photo shopped) on your Corrado.


----------



## FuriousGeorge!! (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: Corrado 18s??? (Holtzy06)*

from the part4vws virtual showroom:
only8v's 18"er's


----------



## silelinct (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Corrado 18s??? (FuriousGeorge!!)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=438023
Check here.. it's on 19's a fellow Vortex member's ride. Looks good to me but it hadn't been lowered as of the pics. So I lowered it in Photoshop







The pic below IS altered to go the thread above to see the car before Photoshoping..








Edit: there was a picture similar to this one in that post but I don't see it now. It just had a little more wheel gap.


[Modified by silelinct, 9:35 AM 7-31-2002]


----------



## 84GTI (Apr 26, 1999)

*Re: Corrado 18s??? (silelinct)*

Bill Schimmel's old corrado:


----------



## myjettaisbetta (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Corrado 18s??? (Shinny_G60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]that car is fugly http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
-mike-[HR][/HR]​looks nearly stock to me, aside from mildly-tasteful aesthetics and decent rims. You must think that corrado's are just fugly then?


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: Corrado 18s??? (myjettaisbetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]that car is fugly http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
-mike-
looks nearly stock to me, aside from mildly-tasteful aesthetics and decent rims. You must think that corrado's are just fugly then?[HR][/HR]​I dont see what so ugly about that car????


----------



## ran (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Corrado 18s??? (FuriousGeorge!!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]from the part4vws virtual showroom:
only8v's 18"er's








[HR][/HR]​r those zarman's skirts?


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Corrado 18s??? (ran)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=450265


----------



## B(C)orrado (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Corrado 18s??? ([email protected])*

check my post in the link that Eric put... I have 18"s on my raddo, and its lowered a little too... no rolling either! and no rubbing except with full luggage over bumps


----------



## DanVR666 (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Corrado 18s??? (B(C)orrado)*

I have personally seen a Corrado with 19's. Check out the SicRyde Corrado, which is a promoter here in Toronto. Guy's name is A.J or look for pics of darknights nationals this year you'll see it. 
19'ssssss


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Corrado 18s??? (DanVR666)*

Photo anyone?
E


----------



## DanVR666 (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Corrado 18s??? ([email protected])*

here 
19'sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss











[Modified by DanVR666, 9:18 AM 8-19-2002]


----------



## DanVR666 (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Corrado 18s??? (DanVR666)*

here's one more









ohh yeahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## davidanders (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Corrado 18s??? (DanVR666)*

Anyone know what kind of wheels those are??? (On the corrado above)


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Corrado 18s??? (davidanders)*

I forgot, a bud of mine that went to Waterfest told me those were 19's. That color is so sweet, I had a 944 that same color. Porsche called it Stone Grey Metallic
The wheels are 19X8 5-100 ET35 MODA R6 $289.00 I sell them.


----------

